# Ruby's 1st sweater



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

I won't get my new pup Ruby for another 5 weeks or so, Thought I would knit or crochet her a puppy sweater. Did'nt have a pattern, just a rough idea in my head. Turned out quite cute. 

Made her a little snuggle bag from one of my g/daughters outgrown sleep bags.. I'm so chuffed with myself lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww great job well prepared mommy!  being crafty is quite fun!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so good! I need a pattern to make anything!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh wow, that's some cute stuff you made there


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Well done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

very nice! I am not crafty at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

It is just precious! Can't wait to see pictures of the little girl in it.


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Really cute! I love knitting doggie sweaters too but mine never really want to wear them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful!! Great job!!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Adorable - your little pup is going to be so cozy


----------

